# How To Delete Gmail Account.........



## dikudik (May 5, 2006)

Hi

can anybody tel me how to delete gmail account permanently

thanks


----------



## sms_solver (May 5, 2006)

Go to this link

*mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=8152&topic=1504


----------



## Nimda (May 5, 2006)

```
1. Login to your Gmail account
2. Click Settings at the top of any Gmail page. 
3. Open the Accounts tab. 
4. Click Google Account settings. 
5. Click Delete Gmail Service along the left side. 
6. Enter all information in the appropriate fields, and check the box next to Yes, I want to remove Gmail from my account. 
7. Click Remove Gmail.
```

Source


----------



## Nimda (May 5, 2006)

Whoops.. you beat me to it, sms_solver. Didn't see the post.


----------



## Andyiz (May 5, 2006)

Hey is there any way to delete community that i created in orkut.


----------

